# Flooded Grass Jacksonville



## joenullet (Mar 18, 2011)

Fished the flood tides today and caught my first flooded grass, tail wagging, plastic chewing, Redfish! Thanks to Mike and Andrew who helped tutor me.

Mike caught this brute on his first cast in the grass, I had shots at 5-6 others but am still learning the ropes, what an adrenaline rush, we saw tails all over the place.

Andrew caught his first Sheepshead on Fly!


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

sweet!!!! ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the red! And Sheepie on fly...NICE!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great pics! Congrats!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice going on the sheep.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Northeast Permit!


----------



## joenullet (Mar 18, 2011)

Is that JaxLax as in Lacrosse?


----------



## alphachief (Apr 16, 2008)

My My...is that Mike S. formally of Evans HS and FSU fame? It's a small world. I know Mike from HS.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> My My...is that Mike S. formally of Evans HS and FSU fame?  It's a small world.  I know Mike from HS.


OK.....give me a clue.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry Medium Joe I just noticed your comment, and yes that is jax lax as in lacrosse. Unfortunately my lacrosse days are pretty much over. I played in high school but I'm in 
school at FSU now. Not quite good enough for the college ball


----------

